# Puppy Critique



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I know it's hard with puppies... and there's no way this one's going to stand still for a professional (attempted) stack, but this is at least a side view. He does have a tail.. I promise...LOL.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Front view of facial expression...


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Not the best stack but Laos has a great shoulder, excellent rear angulation, a wonderful head, VERY solid bone, and I think his length of body is just about perfect. 

In short, if all else checks out healthwise and workwise, make sure this guy contributes to the gene pool!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I love the bone. I think heavy bone pups have cute knees. Nice head. Nice dark eye.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

VERY NICE PUPPY!!!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lynn

I like these two pictures of him, shows his backhand very Well


























He has Very Good proportions, not stretched a lot of the working lines are very stretched in body.
And love his backhand & powerful head & expression!!!
Will be a Very masculine male, should SG for sure maybe V, as long as he does not get to tall.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

As everyone else has said... NICE bone!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Lynn, he's is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone.. he's definitely a very solid pup.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow, Lynn, he really is a handsome boy. Love the picture of him barking at the rag - great facial expression!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

One more....


----------

